

Freakonomics: Shaming Your Way to Weight Loss - cwan
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/02/22/shaming-your-way-to-weight-loss/

======
brc
I've got an easier solution than the one proposed : just don't buy any rubbish
food in the first place. If you want to snack at the office, bring in a
container of fruit.

